# with an M3 E36 on P1 in France



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pouilly-France on September 01/02*

Actually I decided to go to France to a Drift Challenge in Pouilly, just to test the new KW Suspension and to find a good set-up. Of course also to have some sideways fun :rofl:

Training on Saturday went well.

On Sunday had some problems with the spark plug of the sixth cylinder, so only limited training for the qualifing.

However, the last run of the qualifing went extrem well. So P1 in Qualy.

The Twin Battles were difficult. But at the end it was great. Comming with now expectations to France and then get on the Podium on P1 was amazing.

Thanks to all the great people there, everybody was very friendly and fair.

Hope you enjoy the Video: https://vimeo.com/49503640


----------

